# cheapest/best place for gym clobber



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

where's a good site to get gym shorts tops etc??

also anyone know cheapest place to get converse all stars. I've had a look around as with clothes but just asking encase anyone knows of any codes sales or sites I don't know of
??

thanks


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

bumping as I'm looking for a uk seller or usa seller to ships these??? http://www.famousfootwear.com/en-US/Product/71297-1034107/Converse/White_Black/Mens+Chuck+Taylor+All+Star+High+Street+Mid+Top+Sneaker.aspx

cant find the f**kers here


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richengineer said:


> bumping as I'm looking for a uk seller or usa seller to ships these??? http://www.famousfootwear.com/en-US/Product/71297-1034107/Converse/White_Black/Mens+Chuck+Taylor+All+Star+High+Street+Mid+Top+Sneaker.aspx
> 
> cant find the f**kers here


 Why not just use normal converse for lifting? They will probably be a lot more stable anyway.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Why not just use normal converse for lifting? They will probably be a lot more stable anyway.


 this or anything with a flat sole will be suitable.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Also in need of some new gym stuff. Cheap as possible aka sports direct prices, but hopefully better quality.


----------

